# 144HZ WQHD Monitor optional mit G-Sync + Grafik



## Phir0n (2. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gern anfangen mein Setup mal wieder etwas zu updaten. Habe aktuell einen 27" WQHD 144Hz Monitor im Auge, dazu dann eine GTX 1070 oder 1080.

Leider ist der Markt recht überschaubar, wenn ich auch noch G-Sync haben möchte. Ich bin eher so der Typ der nach einem Graka Neukauf die Karte 3 Jahre nicht anrührt und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, macht G-Sync ja erst Sinn wenn ich von der maximalen FPS abweiche, sprich bei einem neueren Spiel in 1 oder 2 Jahren nur noch auf 60FPS oder weniger komme, richtig?

Bei dem Bildschirm hatte ich den Dell S2716DG bisher im Auge, weil ansonsten halt fast nur Asus ROG in Frage kommt und diese auf jeden Fall nochmal 100€ teurer sind. Sollte ich ohne G-Sync nehmen würde es schon besser aussehen. 
Wie ist eure Einschätzung dazu? Der Dell ist ja schon knapp 1,5 Jahre auf dem Markt.

Ihr könntet mir auch gerne ein Paket aus Monitor und Grafikkarte schnüren. Preislich für beides hätte ich so an maximal 1000€ gedacht. CPU MB Ram wären dann vielleicht für die zweite Jahreshälfte mal angedacht


Viele Grüße


----------



## Darkseth (2. April 2017)

G-Sync macht IMMER sinn, wenn fps und Bildwiederholrate nicht synchron laufen.
Mit 144 Hz merkt man Tearing nur generell weniger, als bei 60 Hz. z.B. 50 fps sehen auf 144 Hz wesentlich besser aus, als auf 60 Hz. Egal ob V-Sync an ist und man stuttering hat, oder V-Sync aus und tearing.
G-Sync merkst du damit sowohl bei 50 fps, als auch bei 130 fps. Nur solltest du es bei 50 hz etwas deutlicher merken.
Wenn du bei Nvidia bleiben willst, würde ich pauschal nicht auf g-Sync verzichten, außer du kennst es, und es ist dir nicht so wichtig.

Btw, bei 1440p wirst du mit ner GTX 1070 heute schon bei 60 fps landen bei aktuellen titeln, wenn du nicht weißt, wie man grafikregler bedient  Aber das ist das schöne an nem 144 Hz Sync monitor. Du kannst in jedem Game den besten kompromiss finden.
Witcher 3 läuft auf 45-50 fps aufwärts schon ziemlich gut spielbar. 
Bei Bf1 könntest du evtl in richtung mittel/hoch runter, um dafür 3-stellige fps zu haben . Dank G-Sync, wie gesagt, bei jeder fps flüssig. Nur hast du wahlweise die option, auch deutlich drüber zu gehen.

Monitor: Der Dell wär meine letzte Wahl. etwas Color banding (auch das kleinere modell) und ohne Gamma-einstellung im OSD (generell, ein ziemlich beschissenes OSD). Gute Wahl, wenn du nen guten Preis bekommst.

Ansonten: Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
deutlich besseres OSD mit Gamma einstellung (Wenn man Banding hat, kriegt man es damit deutlich besser in den griff als beim Dell. hatte beide als 24" Modell hier), 165 Hz, und andere Features.

Tipp von mir: Computeruniverse + Alternate abchecken. Die haben auf der Produktseite direkt den Link zu B-Ware angeboten. Den Acer gibt's bei Computeruniverse als versandrückläufer z.B. für 540€.


Grafikkarte: GTX 1070 passt. Man muss halt mit den Grafiksettings spielen, je nach game und gewünschten fps.
Du wirst mit ner GTX 1080 aber jedes einzelne % mehrleistung vollständig umsetzen können (außer in den kleineren games wie overwatch, cs:go, lol, etc), da auch die GTX 1080 hier keine 160 fps auf Ultra schaffen wird.
Aber die: KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 EXOC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ den Acer als Bware für 540€, und du wärst nur 40€ überm Budget.
Ansonsten: Produktvergleich KFA² GeForce GTX 1070 EX, Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Windforce OC | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Phir0n (2. April 2017)

Ok, das mit dem Dell ist schon einmal ein guter Hinweis, ob ich allerdings B-Ware nehmen soll weiß ich nicht


----------



## Darkseth (6. April 2017)

Hab ich beim Dell gemacht, und bei nem 27" AOC IPS Monitor.
Hab absolut nichts dran gemerkt, dass es b-ware war, statt frisch / Neu.
Hatte von Dell sogar kurzzeitig nen austauschmonitor. Ebenfalls, technisch/optisch in neuwertigem Zustand.


----------



## Phir0n (6. April 2017)

Ok, ich hab zugeschlagen. Einen B-Ware Asus PG278QR für 560 und eine KFA 1080 für 460. Bildschirm ist top und ohne Pixelfehle o.ä. Karte auch ohne Spulenfiepen. Bin zufrieden


----------



## Darkseth (7. April 2017)

Na dann sehr gut ^^


----------

